# cute pdf creating one page pdf!



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

open word doc, print, choose cutepdf, save to folder. then when i open the second page and follow steps, i get another pdf! guess i am doing something basically wrong but cannot figure it out. so i end up with two pdf's. thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you printing one page at a time?

You need to have "All pages" selected to print the complete document at the same time.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks. that did the trick.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Glad it was that simple.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

guess i do not use it enough. tried again this morning and click on folder containing two docs. how do i combine them into a pdf? this time, i will write down the steps i obviously took before but forgot! thanks for your help.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

PDFsam will let you combine pdfs .. or split pdf pages


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

i clkd on basic version, got blurb on basic version, clkd and clkd and nothing appeared to let me download pdfsam.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Try This


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

downloaded it, installed it and i am told windows cannot find the file. start-all programs-pdfsam-clked on symbol and pdfwiki and both get me the windows cannot find box.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It should be Here .. C:\Program Files\pdfsam\pdfsam-starter.exe
This path may be different if you're running W7 64bit

You may need to update your Java.
I just installed from the above link in XP .. It works fine for me.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

tried all but no luck. i scanned two pages of a doc and when i tried to print both, the box opened with the option to "select all" then i got the printer box, chose cutepdf and formed the pdf. but when i try the same thing with two word docs, i find it impossible to get that box that lets me choose all to print. is it me or the program? thanks for all the suggestions so far.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Try PDFCreator .. It has a better Rating than Cutepdf.
It can collect files to print to pdf before printing.

You can also Combine many pdfs into one with PDFSam.
You could also combine the Docs, then print the collection.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

i have pdf creator. when i open it i click on doc in the top left, go to a folder, click open and nothing happens and i know i have a few docs in the folder. i think it would help me a lot if i could go to something in their help section that gives me a step by step process to follow. maybe i am doing something wrong.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd open PDFCreator ... Document >> Add Document .. Select All Files to browse and collect .. 
When the print dialog box pops up .. tell it to Wait-Collect ..
When the Files are collected .. *Select All Of Them* ... then tell it to print to pdf.

I agree .. I'm thinking the software designers could have made these a little more intuitive to use.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

tried it. your tip with all files at least got the doc on the screen. first try elicited prompt to set pdf as default printer. did that. went back to the two word docs, chose both, clkd add in pdf and got this prompt from ms visual basic: ambiguous name detected tmpdde. both word docs are saved in rtf format if that means anything. one other thing happens when i choose both, clk add---the doc tries to open as if i want to read the doc. that is when i get the ms prompt.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried opening these documents and see if in fact they are OK?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It looks like PDFCreator has to open the program for a doc file before it can add it to the list.
Can you open each, and print to a pdf with PDFCreator ???

If so, I would be tempted to merge them into one pdf with PDFSam.
It might be easier, using Copy n Paste, to make one Doc file of all the docs .. and print it to a pdf.

*Edit* .. Looks like DaveA is thinking the same as me.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

tried all the rec downloads but evidently i am too much a klutz unless the procedure is obvious. managed to create a pdf using cutepdf but the files had to be jpg. docs would not work, but i do not make pdf files enough to crazy over it.

thanks so much for all your help and input.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

i finally got to the point where both docs were on one line each in pdfcreator. highlighted both and clicked print, and each one ended up in it own pdf formatted doc. i am trying to combine the two word docs into one pdf. seems like the simplest thing to do would be to just copy and paste to make one word doc and the make that into a pdf.

seeing how many posts you have encouraged me to keep plugging away so i was not your only failure in 14,000+ posts! thanks for your help.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd fire up PDFSam ... And let it combine the two pdfs that Word made in PDFCreator.
Or .. Make a two page doc .. and print it to a pdf.
PDFCreator should be able to print to pdf ... *Anything* you can print to paper.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

i tried pdfsam but could not get that to work. for how little i create a pdf, i will just copy and paste to create one word doc. but with that, then i really do not need a pdf, do I?

i can open each word doc, clk print, add it to pdf creator, clk wait-for-more, add another word doc, highlight both in pdfcreator and it merely creates a pdf of one doc, then gives me a prompt to create a pdf of the other doc. if i print the doc and then scan it, all works wonderfully in cutepdf. but i cannot get either program to create a pdf out of multiple word doc files.

thanks for all your help and suggestions.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

mardigrasvet said:


> I will just copy and paste to create one word doc. .... but with that, then i really do not need a pdf, do I?


Depends on who's getting it .. What software they have (Word) .. And if you want them to be able to edit it.

I'm thinking it would be just as easy to assemble a multi page word file, Then print it to a pdf.
All my projects have required the assembly of many word or excel pages to one pdf .. 
so I used PDFSam.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

ok. i will again download pdfsam and give it a go simply because you use it and when i run into bizarre problems, maybe you will be able to cut to the chase.


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

good news to report. when i tried to use pdfsam, i saw that i had to load pdf docs so went into pdf creator to create the two pdf docs from the two word docs. i noticed the logo for the pages to the left of the question mark, clkd on combine all pages, and both word docs are now in one pdf. can you believe how simple this was?

now i have loaded a 75 page pdf into pdfsam, chose split, and in the destination folder section it lists output doc pdf version, but i want to save the pages so i can upload them to picasaweb and it does not accept pdf files. any clue what i might do?

i ran split and chose to save the pdf files but when i went to open the docs, foxit reader told me the one file had 0 kb so nothing was there. i was expecting to see the 75 page pdf now in 75 separate docs. i do not have acrobat reader but figure even if i did, i should have seen all the docs. guess i made a mistake somewhere.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

mardigrasvet said:


> *Can you believe how simple this was?*


YES .. But only after you spend several days figuring out which buttons to click on.
The next hard part will be remembering this .. When you have to use it again.

Not familiar with Picasaweb .. Can it accept zip folders ?
If so .. Zip the pdfs


----------



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

googled "cannot burst pdf in pdfsam" and someone mentioned pdftk. it was very simple to use (if i managed to do it the first time, you know how simple!) and i now have my 89 page pdf split into 89 pdf docs.

what an adventure. thanks for all your help and suggestions.


----------

